# Hard to believe its almost here again.Remembering last winter...



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

Just thinking about about all we have to do to get ready,and looking back at last winter....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

ah yes, how can i forget last winter.... :realmad:


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I am going to agree with Dave on this one, last winter sucked hopefully we get more this year with all this rain we got.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*It wasn't like....*

It wasn't like this everywhere? It was a blurr for us. Maybe it will balance out this year...


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

awesome pics ussmileyflag


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

We got 150% of average snow last year. Although it was good from an income perspective, it wasn't so good in other ways. I lost one customer mid-season simply because she couldn't afford the plowing bills. Although she really didn't want to, she had her brother-in-law push snow with his garden tractor. I know she didn't cause he'd moved next door to her two years earlier and had wanted her to let me go and have him plow from the start. I'm also still getting monthly payments from two people for last winter's plowing. I'd really rather just plow 2-3 times a month rather than 2-3 times a week. But if it snows like it's been raining, I'll be out every day.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;570224 said:


> ah yes, how can i forget last winter.... :realmad:


HAHAHA........dont worry this winter is all for us! I cant wait, nice pics oshkosh! How much snow did you guys end up with for the year?

Thanks, Tim:waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ya, last winter was just great.
































You can't see the bent truck frame in those pics either.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark13;570337 said:


> Ya, last winter was just great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry Mark thats all behind you now, time to start pushing some snow this year! Did you find a guy to work for yet?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Theres always that side of things...*



tls22;570339 said:


> Dont worry Mark thats all behind you now, time to start pushing some snow this year! Did you find a guy to work for yet?


 Don't worry it wasn't all roses for us either...
We blew a rear end,One truck is pushing a quart and hour of oil threw the engine,Another the main computer switch box went bad and rear main seal,The grader had/has several issues and they all still do have many issues as our boss isn't one for getting anything fixed...Just patched together so far.......
We cant get our equipment in the shop with gear on so we work outside most of the time.
From what I have been told we ended up some where around 160"+ of snow.Which was big for us but there was more in Northern Maine.I think they still have snow on the ground up there.lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;570339 said:


> Dont worry Mark thats all behind you now, time to start pushing some snow this year! Did you find a guy to work for yet?


Ya, I'm working for a guy now. I started about midway through last winter with him. Real nice guy, I enjoy working for him. Hopefully this winter is much better.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 22, 2006)

What would you guys recomend for plowing 20 miles of gravel logging road I am sure a pick up truck will not work. Thinking large 4x4 heavy truck or tandem gravel truck with large plow and maybe a wing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Caveman;570376 said:


> What would you guys recomend for plowing 20 miles of gravel logging road I am sure a pick up truck will not work. Thinking large 4x4 heavy truck or tandem gravel truck with large plow and maybe a wing.


Older Oshkosh truck.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1985...arms=39:1|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oshkosh;570363 said:


> Don't worry it wasn't all roses for us either...
> We blew a rear end,One truck is pushing a quart and hour of oil threw the engine,Another the main computer switch box went bad and rear main seal,The grader had/has several issues and they all still do have many issues as our boss isn't one for getting anything fixed...Just patched together so far.......
> We cant get our equipment in the shop with gear on so we work outside most of the time.
> From what I have been told we ended up some where around 160"+ of snow.Which was big for us but there was more in Northern Maine.I think they still have snow on the ground up there.lol


Wow thats alot of snow, you were prob plowing like everyday!!!!


Mark13;570364 said:


> Ya, I'm working for a guy now. I started about midway through last winter with him. Real nice guy, I enjoy working for him. Hopefully this winter is much better.


Good to hear Mark....good luck!:waving:


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

mark why didnt u ask eric to plow w/ us! heck i make the 20-30mi hike to DO WORK its so worth it. only crappy thing is drivin home tired as hell...but i'm sure eric would let me sleep at the shop


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

tls22;570383 said:


> Wow thats alot of snow, you were prob plowing like everyday!!!!
> 
> Good to hear Mark....good luck!:waving:


 We where out every other day starting in Dec(15 days alone)......It just kept hitting us...We ended up with something around 350 hours O.T. that with only one all nighter....
It was a long blurr of a winter.....


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Oshkosh;570363 said:


> From what I have been told we ended up some where around 160"+ of snow.Which was big for us but there was more in Northern Maine.I think they still have snow on the ground up there.lol


Last year we sure did get dumped on in the north east. Unfortunately I missed mid February and all of March being in Alabama for work, I missed all the months of the big snow. Now that made me agree!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oshkosh;570405 said:


> We where out every other day starting in Dec(15 days alone)......It just kept hitting us...We ended up with something around 350 hours O.T. that with only one all nighter....
> It was a long blurr of a winter.....


Wow man, im sure you guys love the O.T.! Do you ever remember that much snow before?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

winter cannot come soon enough im so sick of mowing lawns.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*DONT KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE SEEN IT BUT IT SNOWED IN COLORADO ON THURSDAY AND FRIDAY THIS PAST WEEK ONE OF THE EARLIEST SNOWS ON RECORD HOPEFULLY ITS A SIGN OF A GOOD WINTER COMING*


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nickplowing1972;570422 said:


> *DONT KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE SEEN IT BUT IT SNOWED IN COLORADO ON THURSDAY AND FRIDAY THIS PAST WEEK ONE OF THE EARLIEST SNOWS ON RECORD HOPEFULLY ITS A SIGN OF A GOOD WINTER COMING*


Dam rite Nick, its coming. This i-95's year of snow! I will name it the snow-nino!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Not for a long time*



tls22;570416 said:


> Wow man, im sure you guys love the O.T.! Do you ever remember that much snow before?


 I guess this was the snowiest winter for us since the winter of 1968 ( I was three) lol. No one in the DPW was working back then so it was the snowiest winter for any of us...
For the northeast it was allot of snow.They are used to it out west...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Oshkosh;570437 said:


> I guess this was the snowiest winter for us since the winter of 1968 ( I was three) lol. No one in the DPW was working back then so it was the snowiest winter for any of us...
> For the northeast it was allot of snow.They are used to it out west...


Yeah i bet it was a fun year, that is alot of snow for the northeast!:bluebounc


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Oshkosh;570363 said:


> Don't worry it wasn't all roses for us either...
> We blew a rear end,One truck is pushing a quart and hour of oil threw the engine,Another the main computer switch box went bad and rear main seal,The grader had/has several issues and they all still do have many issues as our boss isn't one for getting anything fixed...Just patched together so far.......
> We cant get our equipment in the shop with gear on so we work outside most of the time.
> From what I have been told we ended up some where around 160"+ of snow.Which was big for us but there was more in Northern Maine.I think they still have snow on the ground up there.lol


What brand of dump/spreader is that on the 5500????


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*It is a ...*



Winter Land Man;570464 said:


> What brand of dump/spreader is that on the 5500????


 Hi,

The body on GMC is a 8' Flo N Dump....The problem with this setup is that with the poly 10'p/a and poly 10' wing and the flow N dump the truck weighs 18,780 empty.....With a 19,500 GVW well you can do the math......I cannot believe H.P Fairfields built it with liability and all that.
GM only offered one gear ratio for the 4x4 with the Duramax and Allison and it is a race gear... 
The truck will do 70 mph all day long but ask it to hold back on a hill and forget it !!!! You have to trail brake to get the hydraulics to kick in and go slow enough to be safe(20mph -).
Did I mention 3 mpg plowing, 5 mpg hauling in the summer.....Not well suited for us.We are toying with trading it in next spring for another Paystar...Sad ,only 11,000 miles on it.....Would be great on the flat ground....


----------

